# Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS



## putschii (12. April 2016)

Hey,


da ich in Deutschland noch nicht angeln darf, ich aber umbedingt angeln will, überlege ich mir den VISPASS zu holen. Ein Freund hat nen Haus auf einem Campingplatz in Aalten, wo ich dann  zum angeln hinfahren würde.
Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:
-Zählt der VISPASS vom Kauf an ein Jahr oder pro Kalenderjahr?
-Lohnt es sich den Pass jetzt zu kaufen, da ja dort zur Zeit ziemlich viel Schonzeit hat?
-Auf welche Fische geht man jetzt zu der Zeit?

Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe =)


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*

Gillt ab den 01.01.XX bis 31.12.XX, also Kalenderjahr.

Schonzeit? 
Du darfst doch Angeln. Oder ist Schonzeit = Angelverbot?

Beantwortet viele Fragen: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/


----------



## putschii (12. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*

Dachte so ne Schonzeit macht Sinn, da wollte ich nicht die Fische beim Laichen etc. stören indem ich sie angel


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*

In den Niederlanden wird das ganze Jahr durch geangelt.
Du musst dort niederländischen Recht einalten, kein deutsches oder deutsche VDSf Idiologien beachten.


----------



## zanderzone (12. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*

Du darst dann nur nicht auf die jeweilig geschonte Fischart angeln! 
Jetzt sind zum Beispiel die Raubfische geschont. Auf Karpfen, Schleie, Brassen etc. darfst du jetzt natürlich angeln. 
Aber besser ist, du machst dich erst einmal mit den Regeln vertraut, denn ein Verstoß gegen diese, kann in Holland sehr sehr teuer werden!!


----------



## Carsten_ (13. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*



zanderzone schrieb:


> ...
> Aber besser ist, du machst dich erst einmal mit den Regeln vertraut, denn ein Verstoß gegen diese, kann in Holland sehr sehr teuer werden!!



|good:

 Kann ich so nur unterstreichen, in den NL gibt es genau wie hier zahlreiche Regeln und die Strafen fallen wohl selten unter dreistelligen Beträgen aus. Dort wurde ich in einem Jahr entgegen zu Deutschland sogar schon 3x kontrolliert.

 Die gepostete Adresse ist schon ganz gut, wenn du mit dem Niederländischen einigermaßen zurecht kommst steht auch alles nochmal in dem kleinen Büchlein das du zum Vispass dazu bekommst. Dieses ist im Übrigen Bestandteil der Angelerlaubnis, kein Buch dabei = keine Angelerlaubnis |wavey:


----------



## Hechthunter1987 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*

Tach zusammen,
ich klinke mich mal kurz mit ein. Wird für die Seegebiete garkein VISpas benötigt? Oder wird nur zusätzlich zum VISpas kein weiterer Erlaubnisschein speziell für dieses Gewässer benötigt?
Das habe ich auf der Seite angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de dazu gefunden.



Seegebiet
Angeln im Meer(Artikel 1, vierter Absatz, Buchstabe b, Visserijwet 1963) 

Mit dem Begriff Seegebiet wird - anders als man glauben mag - nur ein kleiner Teil der Wasseroberfläche bezeichnet. Dazu gehören:
Die Häfen von IJmuiden und die Heranführungskanäle zum Nordseekanal bis an die am weitesten seewärts gelegenen Sperrdämme;

Der Ablaufkanal in Katwijk bis an den am weitesten seewärts gelegenen Sperrdamm;

Die Häfen von Scheveningen bis an die am weitesten seewärts gelegenen Sperrdämme.
In den Seegebieten benötigt man zum Angeln keinen Erlaubnisschein. Es darf maximal mit zwei Ruten geangelt werden, die mit maximal 3 Haken pro Rute bestückt sind.


----------



## JourFX (13. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*

Zum Thema Schonzeiten in den Niederlanden noch ein Link: http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/actueel/nieuws/15581/gesloten-tijden-zo-zit-het.html
Google übersetzt den Text nur mäßig, aber mit ein wenig querlesegeschick sollte man das hinbekommen.
http://translate.googleusercontent....t.html&usg=ALkJrhje3oeG1K5AFu8dhYhmmtcJwSNbjw


----------



## Ulli3D (13. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*

Die wichtigsten Regeln und Schonzeiten findest Du hier auf Deutsch:

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.n...h/regeln-fischerei-in-binnengew-228-sser.html


----------



## JourFX (13. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*

Die kannte ich noch nicht, ich lese "dutch" ganz gut. Danke.


----------



## Detlef07 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Kann ich so nur unterstreichen, in den NL gibt es genau wie hier zahlreiche Regeln und die Strafen fallen wohl selten unter dreistelligen Beträgen aus. Dort wurde ich in einem Jahr entgegen zu Deutschland sogar schon 3x kontrolliert.
> 
> Die gepostete Adresse ist schon ganz gut, wenn du mit dem Niederländischen einigermaßen zurecht kommst steht auch alles nochmal in dem kleinen Büchlein das du zum Vispass dazu bekommst. Dieses ist im Übrigen Bestandteil der Angelerlaubnis, kein Buch dabei = keine Angelerlaubnis |wavey:




Das mit dem Ohne Buch kein Angeln aber anders, wen ich das richtig übersetze.
Lese mal hier.
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/lijsten-van-wateren


----------



## Ulli3D (13. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*

Ohne Buch geht auch, wenn man die App dabei hat, der Akku geladen ist und das Netz ververfügbar ist, wenn Du den Visplanner nicht aufrufen kannst kostet das 130 Teuronen darum besser das Buch mit dabei haben.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Dort wurde ich in einem Jahr entgegen zu Deutschland sogar schon 3x kontrolliert.


Je nach Region habe ich schon 3 Kontrollen an einem Tag erlebt. Aber immer Vorbildlich bisher.



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Dieses ist im Übrigen Bestandteil der Angelerlaubnis, kein Buch dabei = keine Angelerlaubnis |wavey:


Wie hier bereits erwähnt worden ist, ist die App VISplaner seit letztem Jahre auch zulässig. Aber auch hier gilt wie Ulli3D bereits erwähnt hat zu beachten, dass man auch ausreichend Akku und Internetzugang hat. Also sollte man Dataroaming aktiviert haben.
Das Buch oder der VISplaner sind dazu da um zu wissen, ob man auch an dem jeweiligen Gewässer angeln darf und ob an dem jeweiligen Gewässer besondere Regel gelten. Denn sehr oft haben die einzelnen Gewässer spezielle Regel (Anzahl der Ruten, Sperrzeiten, Nachtangeln und so weiter)



zanderzone schrieb:


> Du darst dann nur nicht auf die jeweilig geschonte Fischart angeln!
> Jetzt sind zum Beispiel die Raubfische geschont.


Es gibt sowohl Schonzeit aber auch ein "Kunstköderverbot". Dieses geht natürlich Hand in Hand, das bedeutet das du bestimmte Köder in einer bestimmten Zeit nicht fischen darfst.


----------



## putschii (14. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*

Frage 1 und 2 sind ja beantwortet, schonmal danke dafür, aber auf welche Fische lohnen sich denn zur zeit zu angeln? Karpfen und Aal darf man ja z.b. eh nicht entnehmen, Hecht und Barsch haben Schonzeit, bleibt da noch was "interessantes" außer kleine Fische wie Rotaugen etc. ? Geht mir nicht ums Meer, sondern um so kleine Kanäle in und um Aalten.

LG


----------



## Ulli3D (14. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*

Da gibt es Brassen in echter Klodeckelgröße, Giebel, Güster und die Rotaugen haben auch oft eine ordentliche Größe. Und nicht vergessen, Barsch geht auch auf Wurm.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*



putschii schrieb:


> Karpfen und Aal darf man ja z.b. eh nicht entnehmen, Hecht und Barsch haben Schonzeit, bleibt da noch was "interessantes" außer kleine Fische wie Rotaugen etc. ?


Das ist jetzt nur eine Empfehlung und ein Ratschlag von mir.

Wir als Deutsche sind zu Gast in den Niederlanden. Dort gilt das Angeln als Erholung und Freizeit und demnach ist die Entnahme von Fisch nicht - wie in Deutschland meist - erforderlich. 
Genau genommen wird es sogar gern gesehen, wenn man den Fisch zurücksetzt bzw. nicht gern gesehen, wenn man dort (vor allem als Ausländer, was wir Deutsche ja sind) sämtliche Fische abschlägt. 
Falls es dir lediglich ums Angeln geht, halte dich an die Regeln und Sitten und habe Spaß am Wasser. #6


----------



## zanderzone (15. April 2016)

Was heißt entnehmen?? Du darfst nicht mal auf Aal angeln.. Auf Karpfen schon..... Aber wer will den schon entnehmen.. Sehe es einfach nicht als Entnahme, sondern geh angeln, weil es dir Spaß macht.. Sollte man in Holland eh fast immer so handhaben..


----------



## putschii (15. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*

Mit C&R habe ich keine Probleme =)


----------



## Ulli3D (15. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*

Der Hecht ist in fast allen Federaties zurückzusetzen, Releasepflicht. Da fragt keiner ob Du da ein Problem mit hast oder nicht, Probleme bekommst Du nur, wenn Du damit ein Problem hast.


----------



## putschii (15. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Der Hecht ist in fast allen Federaties zurückzusetzen, Releasepflicht. Da fragt keiner ob Du da ein Problem mit hast oder nicht, Probleme bekommst Du nur, wenn Du damit ein Problem hast.



Mir ist klar, dass Gesetze kein Wunschkonzert sind. Aber Hecht ist ja zur Zeit eh gestrichen, da ja Kunstköder verboten sind. Mal schauen, ob ich morgen einen Ausflug nach Aalten mache =)


----------



## Ulli3D (15. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*

Na ja, ich hab schon Hecht auf Wurm gehabt, mein erster vor rund 60 Jahren in der Möhne, und ich kenne sogar Leute, die auf Made einen Hecht gefangen haben, also, keine Unmöglichkeit.


----------



## putschii (16. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*

Blöde Frage: hast du dann immer ein Stahlvorfach dran?


----------



## Ulli3D (16. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*

Nein, denn wer rechnet schon mit Hecht auf Wurm, dass es gut gegangen ist ist schon ein kleines Wunder.


----------



## Carsten_ (16. April 2016)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum VISPASS*

Habe vor drei Wochen in D einen 70er Hecht auf 2 Maden am 10er Haken beim Feedern gehabt. Ließ sich sogar landen, Anglersglück hoch 3 

 PS: natürlich ohne Stahl und mit  glaube 16er Vorfach


----------

